# .308 assault rifles



## Pockets2211 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello i am new to the forums and i have a question. I am new to both shooting rifles and hunting, although I own and shoot many handguns. OK on to my question.

I am looking for an assault rifle in the .308 or larger caliber that can be used for both plinking and used effectively for hunting medium to large game. I have been looking at FAL clones as well as hk91's and can't decide as both are heavy guns to be carting around in the woods. Should i be looking at something else? I'd prefer an assault type rifle as i am used to shooting with a pistol grip and just can not get comfortable with a standard rifle i have tried and it just does not feel right. price range of about 700-1400. Any suggestions or comments would help me decide!

Thanks..


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Try a thumbhole stock on a bolt action. Almost all my rifles have thumbhole stocks. I don't like shooting without that pistol type grip. I think it has improved my accuracy too.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

a properly built fal could be fairly light, accurate and reliable.

you could try the ar10 variants, but personally I am not a huge fan. Mags are expensive and hard to find and they are still heavy.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You are pretty much limited to a heavy rifle. You can get some that are lighter but you are still going to have some heft to your rifle. If you are looking for a ultra light gun you will forced in to a stripped down bolt gun.

I have shot all of them and the HK or Cetme type rifles have fluted chambers and they make your brass harder to reload if you do so.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

If you are looking for the Assualt riflt type, Here is a list of Manufactuers for you.

Rocky Point Firearms
Bushmaster
Armalite
Sako
DPMS

I just ordered myself in a DPMS .308LR from work yesterday, I can tell you that the DPMS is having a 3-6 week delay, I guess orders are going crazy for them boys.

Check out Youtube, or check out Yahoo to see exactly what they offer.

Bushmaster your probably only going to be able to find a used one. If you are around the East Grand Forks area, swing into cableas, I know they can order them in.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What is an assualt rifle? Please lets not use anti gun lingo on this website it makes me want to uke: No ASSUALT is intended to the op  . Look on Remingtons website they have a new rifle called the R-25 sounds like just what you are looking for good luck!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> What is an assualt rifle?


I was thinking the same thing. With a five to four decision today on the second amendment we need to play it very safe, and we better be very serious when we walk into that voting booth this fall.


----------

